# Milled a little today



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2018)

Forgot to take pictures but nothing interesting anyway, just making some 2 x 4's from a couple blow down firs. It was supposed to get pretty warm today but it really never happened. Have not milled a log since early Nov. and I really need a fix, hope to do a little more tomorrow then we are going back to winter.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 28, 2018)

I too am ready to slice a log or two, hope it is soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> I too am ready to slice a log or two, hope it is soon


Kind of gets you hooked doesn't it? Usually after half a day I start thinking how much hard work it is, but if I can't mill for a couple months I really start to miss it. Last summer I was milling some cedar to make siding for the house we want to build, I started early in the morning while it was cool and put in about 6 hours 3-4 days/week. This is about perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2018)

I think this time of year to be sawing ANYTHING would be nice.
I tried to take my 4-wheeler out to where I'll be setting up the mill for a big job and the snow drifts are just to deep. If it stops snowing this morning I may take the snowmobile out just to see if it's worth clearing the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2018)

justallan said:


> I think this time of year to be sawing ANYTHING would be nice.
> I tried to take my 4-wheeler out to where I'll be setting up the mill for a big job and the snow drifts are just to deep. If it stops snowing this morning I may take the snowmobile out just to see if it's worth clearing the road.


Milling outside in the winter is a pretty hit or miss deal. Although we still have 100% snow cover a recent thaw has settled it down so that I can go about anywhere I want to go with my tractor. I know that you don't often get conditions like that in the West. I know a logger that worked many years in VT. before moving to WY. Our prime logging is freeze up in the fall till break up in the spring. He got educated real fast about winter logging in that country. He finally settled for helping his rancher neighbor with his sheep winter and spring winter and spring and logging summer till conditions got bad in the fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2018)

Where I live the snow generally isn't so bad in the open areas, but when it drifts we can lose access to bunches of the ranch and the bad part is that you can clear it at 8 in the morning and by 8:30 it can be totally drifted again. Today is definitely a windy one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2018)

Well today was definitely the best day of the weekend. Sweatshirt weather perfect for working, went and cut another tree that had wind damage and milled that today. Got a nice pile of lumber that I'm sure will get used for something.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2018)

I got a nice nap, does that count for anything?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 28, 2018)

@sprucegum that looks great and has got me in the mode to mill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Great fun to see good results from your labors! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

